# Excel Parking......



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

Had to go to London yesterday on the train and as usual th GNER car park was full at Wakefield so had to park over the road in an Excel carpark. Paid my Â£4.50 for the day like a good girl and because my pride and joy is new, parked very carefully in a separate parking bay with no bays either side and no-one in front or behind. And ever mindful of the fact that there were some spaces to the left at 90 degrees I parked well over to the right of the bay in case of reversing accidents :wink: Returned well after dark and only noticed a parking ticket this morning for Â£100 for not being parked in the bay.

All I can say is robbing bar stewards!!!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

Okay I may not have been in the bay but I was not restricting access anywhere in the car park, nor was I parked over two bays so I hope whoever the twisted soab is who ticketed me feels really pleased with themselves and that I helped them meet theirs targets this month.

The fine is still less than I would have paid excess on my insurance, and also if I pay within 7 days I get a reduction to Â£60 which would have paid for a dent removal if needed so I don't suppose I'm out of pocket it just sucks that I paid to park, and still got done :twisted:

So moral of the tale is to boycott Excel and get a taxi from home to station 

I feel so much better now......


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

karenb said:


> So moral of the tale is to boycott Excel and get a taxi from home to station


Or learn how to park properly, (typical bloody woman!! :roll: ).


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

TT2BMW said:


> karenb said:
> 
> 
> > So moral of the tale is to boycott Excel and get a taxi from home to station
> ...


I can park properly thank you :wink:

And I think parking in a way not to get bumped is fairly typical of everyone on this forum not just the girls


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

karenb said:


> And I think parking in a way not to get bumped is fairly typical of everyone on this forum not just the girls


Not me. Now that I've been 'promoted' to a shit heap I go out of my way to look down the far reaches of supermarket car parks for that lone TT!


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

So you actually paid an extra Â£60 to some Gangsters to protect your car for you?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

karenb said:


> Had to go to London yesterday on the train and as usual th GNER car park was full at Wakefield so had to park over the road in an Excel carpark. Paid my Â£4.50 for the day like a good girl and because my pride and joy is new, parked very carefully in a separate parking bay with no bays either side and no-one in front or behind. And ever mindful of the fact that there were some spaces to the left at 90 degrees I parked well over to the right of the bay in case of reversing accidents :wink: Returned well after dark and only noticed a parking ticket this morning for Â£100 for not being parked in the bay.
> 
> All I can say is robbing bar stewards!!!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> ...


I never have problems parking at Newcastle station :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ps isn't this one of those things that you don't have to pay .


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> I never have problems parking at Newcastle station


I'll drive up there next time then :lol: :lol:



wallsendmag said:


> ps isn't this one of those things that you don't have to pay .


Not sure I want to risk not paying and end up with a court judgement which is what the ticket threatens 

I have appealed as it is absolutely daylight robbery but having googled Excel I found some interesting BBC articles so I don't fancy my chances. :?

Expect I'll just have to chalk it up to experience..... It's only the cost of a tank of fuel


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

karenb said:


> parked very carefully in a separate parking bay





karenb said:


> Okay I may not have been in the bay


I'm confused..... how can you be in a bay and not in a bay?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Womens logic Clive!! :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Unless they're working on behalf of the Railway (and its own byelaws) then simply don't pay them. If that's the case, its an 'invoice' not a 'ticket' (despite how they word it).

http://www.pepipoo.com is your friend.

I've successfully 'avoided' 2 private car parking tickets (which are unenforceable), got the Council to overturn 1 of their tickets AND got Â£125 back from our local friendly clamping company...

Paying them only encourages them.


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

DONT PAY IT!

They can do nothing about it if you dont....

How will they find out who you are? DVLA, dont think so, data protection...

It is only an invoice. Avoided some of these from NCP in the past


----------



## Lockwood (Mar 17, 2006)

Wakefield EXCEL AAARRGH! Parked just over white line into a corner space to avoid numpty's opening doors onto my pride and joy! Â£60 fine, contested down to Â£30. Still furious, let my feet do the walking now from another carpark!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lockwood said:


> Wakefield EXCEL AAARRGH! Parked just over white line into a corner space to avoid numpty's opening doors onto my pride and joy! Â£60 fine, contested down to Â£30. Still furious, let my feet do the walking now from another carpark!


Why on earth would you pay? Their 'invoices' (they can't "fine" you) are unenforceable...

They get a bit angry (especially if you waste their time by dragging things out) but they bugger off with their tails between their legs in the end!


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

jampott said:


> Lockwood said:
> 
> 
> > Wakefield EXCEL AAARRGH! Parked just over white line into a corner space to avoid numpty's opening doors onto my pride and joy! Â£60 fine, contested down to Â£30. Still furious, let my feet do the walking now from another carpark!
> ...


Check out this link to their website, http://www.excelparking.co.uk/parking_o ... otices.htm

And there have been a couple of local tv news stories about this lot as well, they pursue until you pay, and attempt to recoup all their costs as well. I just didn't want the hassle and possibly ending up having to go to court :!:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

You've already paid it anyway haven't you, so like you said earlier, just put it down to experience, you seem to have taken it pretty well anyway.

And Â£60 is a lot better than some prick doing a hit and run job (but get a taxi next time  ).


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

Wondermikie said:


> You've already paid it anyway haven't you, so like you said earlier, just put it down to experience, you seem to have taken it pretty well anyway.
> 
> And Â£60 is a lot better than some prick doing a hit and run job (but get a taxi next time  ).


Yep, I could get a lot of taxis for Â£60


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

karenb said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Lockwood said:
> ...


They may CALL their 'ticket' a "PCN", but that's just to fool you. It doesn't have the legitimacy of a council issued PCN (Penalty Charge Notice), but is their own made up version (Parking Charge Notice).

Yep, everything about the whole 'scam' is designed to make it look nasty, and made to pry the motorist away from their hard-earned cash.

To the combined knowledge of a HUGE forum dedicated to motoring issues (speeding, parking etc) there have only ever been THREE successful court cases where private parking companies have 'won'. One was a default judgement, undefended. One was very very poorly defended, using none of the available (and extremely valid) information which is freely available. The third has been proven to be a 'bait' case, where a PPC has taken one of their 'friends' to court and obviously won, to get some press coverage to scare future motorists with.

I'd love to see them pursue me. In fact I have seen them try. I even managed to get a REFUND from a private clamping company who had the audacity to try it on. Of course I had no choice but to pay for the release of my car, but I had the full amount (Â£125) returned after some stern letters and the threat of court.

If you're the sort of person who hands over money to anyone sending you official looking documentation, please can you PM me your full name and address, and I'll send you an invoice of my own. Could be a good little earner for me... :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Excel Parking do pursue all unpaid PCN's through to a Court Summons.


I absolutely 100% guarantee that they do not. I also absolutely 100% guarantee that, any case they HAVE issued court proceedings for, they will ONLY have won if it was undefended.

They rely on people being scared at receiving official documentation, and simply paying up.

Some of these companies even send copies of court documents, which haven't even been lodged with the court.

For every 100 they send out, even if 1 or 2 pay the Â£60, they're coining it in. It costs nowt in postage and admin for them to bulk mail the addresses provided very nicely by the DVLA, and to keep a database of who to threaten next.


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

jampott said:


> karenb said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


I defer to your obviously superior knowledge and next time I get one I'll be sure to let you know so you can sort it out for me :wink:

At my hourly charge out rate it was cheaper to pay it than waste fee earning time defending it


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Mine too.

But there's a certain sense of satisfaction to be had, getting the better of people like that.

So I do it for other people, too.


----------

